

Business Models That Rocked 2010 - tomh-
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/07/10-business-models-that-rocked-2010/

======
mahmud
Here is the actual site, without the blogspam.

[http://www.boardofinnovation.com/2011/01/04/10-business-
mode...](http://www.boardofinnovation.com/2011/01/04/10-business-models-that-
rocked-2010/)

------
bayareaguy
The models, from the slideshare notes[1]

    
    
      PatientsLikeMe.com
      Flattr.com
      Groupon.com
      Spotify.com
      PayWithaTweet.com
      HumbleBundle.com
      Free with in-app sales
      Quirky.com
      Airbnb.com
      Kickstarter.com
    

1- [http://www.slideshare.net/boardofinnovation/10-business-
mode...](http://www.slideshare.net/boardofinnovation/10-business-models-that-
rocked-2010-6434921)

------
rsepassi
Very interesting that more subscription models didn't make the list (Spotify
is the closest but so few people opt for premium).

And I only really see 4 business models here:

Take a cut: Flattr, GroupOn, HumbleBundle, Quirky (40% of sales), Airbnb,
Kickstarter

Razor & Blades: Free with in-app sales

Fee-based: Quirky (the $99 fee)

Ads: Spotify, PatientsLikeMe

And Paywithatweet does not seem to have a way to make money.

I really like subscriptions, fees, and razor & blades. Take a cut is pretty
good too, but you take the risk that nothing (or not much) gets sold. I don't
like ads very much; the entire incentive structure is totally messed up. If
you're not getting paid by your users, but rather by advertisers, you're not
incentivized to create value for your users. There will be conflicts between
the interests of users and the interests of advertisers, and given the
incentive structure, over time and on average the interests of the advertisers
will win out.

What do you guys think? Any favorite business models or ones you particularly
dislike?

------
sz
Are users of #1 aware of what's going on?

~~~
noodle
ah, confused for a second. by #1, you mean the first company in the slide
deck, patientslikeme not the one labeled #1, airbnb, i'm assuming.

~~~
sz
haha yeah, sorry.

------
naner
What happens with the money pledged on Kickstart if the inventor fails to
produce? Is any of it held in escrow until the product is delivered or what?

------
NIL8
I thought the slide show was designed very well. Simple and informative. It
was a great way to get to know these companies and their business models.

------
hajrice
I'm kind of surprised that Groupon's business model isn't #1. It seemed to
have the most influence and made most cash(again, this DOES depend on the
market, but still...I highly doubt the market's are that different as the
revenues between these companies are).

~~~
chunkbot
Groupon is worth more than all the other entries x10-100.

------
gacba
Is anyone else annoyed at PayWithATweet.com being called a "business model"?
This feels more like the eyeballs-as-valuation strategy of the DotCom era, and
equally flawed. The fact that you can get someone (or a whole bunch of them)
to tweet about your product does not mean they will (ever) pay for something.

------
felix0702
Would it be even more successful if Groupon model adds what PayWithATweet
does? When a Groupon user is happily taking a huge discount on a product,
shouldn't be that hard to ask this user to take extra step to share this
product information to his/her friends.

------
siglesias
I think good 'ol selling shit was a reinvigorated business model. Rovio?

------
erikstarck
Happy to see two of them coming from Sweden (Spotify and Flattr).

